# Thank you, SMF & Pitfaced BBQ!



## SunnyDC (Feb 25, 2019)

Look what I came home to find today!  I am so excited to try the rub, which I won't be able to do until next weekend, probably.  The pint glass, on the other hand... I might just give it a whirl later tonight!

Thanks to @bvbull200 and @bmudd14474 for the prizes and running the contest!








Sunny


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice find

Warren


----------



## Jeff Wright (Feb 25, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2019)

Congrats again Sunny!!
You did Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 25, 2019)

Nice,congratulations!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

SWEET!!!


----------



## DueNorth (Feb 25, 2019)

Well done! 



 SunnyDC


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 25, 2019)

Congratulations sunny on your win! Way to go smoking grandma. Those grandchildren should be proud!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 4, 2019)

Sunny, Congratz!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 12, 2019)

I got the sampler pack from Jeff, but unlike Sunny I didn't get a chance for a picture of it next to any thing. 

Thanks to SMF and Jeff for voting me on in as well!


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 12, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I got the sampler pack from Jeff, but unlike Sunny I didn't get a chance for a picture of it next to any thing.
> 
> Thanks to SMF and Jeff for voting me on in as well!



Come on Tom we need a picture of you with your prize.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for the ruthamcauquanhong It is appreciated

Warren


----------

